# WTB: Seiko 6309-7040 or 7049



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a decent one please and not one from the Far East that's a load of AM parts cobbled together.

Max budget is £200 but ideally less.

I'll state what I'd like and we can work (back)
from there:

- as original as possible
- running very, very well
- serviced
- passed a pressure test

So there you go, let's see what you have.

Many thanks.


----------

